# WFT Northman Pilk Reiserute 2,60m !! Sonderpreis !!



## mein-angelshop24.de (25. März 2011)

Northman Pilk Reiserute 2,60m

Ab sofort ergänzen auch 3 neue 5-teilige  Reiseruten die WFT 68Grad Nord Serie. Hinsichtlich Aktion und Gewicht  gibt es keine wesentliche Unterscheidung zu den 2- bzw. 3-teiligen  Modellen.
Die  68 NORTH Lightspeed Pilk, Baltic Pilk, Northman Pilk, Thor-s Hammer und  Speedjig sind mit original WFT LTC Ringen ausgestattet. 
WFT LTC Ringe sind unsere robustesten Ringe überhaupt und allen Anforderungen der harten Bootsangelei gewachsen. 
Die Lieferung erfolgt in einem extra starken Polsterfutteral.

*WFT Northman Pilk*
5  von der Aktion her pfeilschnelle Pilkruten, bei denen das Nachschwingen  der Rutenspitze auf ein Minimum reduziert ist. Ist beim Einsatz  schwerer Pilker eher Sensibilität in der Köderführung gefragt, bieten  diese Ruten sofortige Rückmeldung, wie es beim Jiggen mit Gummifisch  unerlässlich ist.
Kurz und Knapp: Die Schwere für die tiefen Fjorde ....

*WFT Rute, Northman Pilk 5-tlg 160-420g
Länge: 260cm Transportlänge: 51cm 5-TLG*
*Gewicht: 360g, Wurfgewicht: 160-420g*


*nur 109,95 €*





hier klicken...
http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/steckruten/meer/wft/wft-light-speed-pilk-reiserute-260m-2-2.html


----------

